# Eisenhorn Comic



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Eisenhorn gets the comic book treatment, which hopefully means we'll see a wider return to the format for other popular GW characters.










“TPub Comics, in partnership with Pixel Hero Games and Games Workshop®, are happy to announce their newest comic Eisenhorn: Xenos. An original prequel to the recently released video game, based on the novels of the same name from the Black Library®. Written by Ryan O’Sullivan (Turncoat), with art from Anthony Spay (Vikings, Grimm Fairy Tales), Anthony Fowler (Blasted, Hammered), and newcomer Andre Campos, Eisenhorn: Xenos follows the exploits of one of Games Workshop’s most popular and enduring characters.

“I’ve been a fan of Games Workshop for as long as I can remember,” says writer Ryan O’Sullivan, “From playing Inquisitor, Necromunda, Gorkamorka, and other 41st millennium board games extensively during my formative years, to reading the comics and novels during my 20s, the Imperium of Man has been a long-time staple in my life. It is a privilege to be able to contribute to the mythos, especially for a character as well-loved as Eisenhorn. I hope his fans enjoy reading what he got up to prior to the events of the game and novels!”

For fans not prepared to wait until February 2017, Eisenhorn: Xenos will be available as part of the Deluxe Game Edition from Pixel Hero Games (Available on PC & iOS), as well as ComiXology, from August 31st 2016.”

Comic Basics:
Story by: Ryan O’Sullivan
Art by: Anthony Spay, Anthony Fowler, Andre Campos
Cover by: Pixel Hero Games
Publisher: TPub Comics
Cover Price: $3.99
Release Date: August 31st 2016


----------

